# mi hijo el DOCTOR



## fernandob (Mar 25, 2010)

bueno, aqui vengo con la solucion a un viejo problema, el cual supongo que les habra ocurrido mas de una vez:


van a donde un cliente y les ocurre , o si les traen algo para reparar quizas .
a mi cuando trabajo a domicilio .

realizan su trabajo y al terminar la señora o el señor les dicen:

*pero.....tanta plata !!!!!!!!! si estuvo un par de horas.......mi hijo es medico y no cobra tanto, o "ud. gana mas que un medico "*

la mejor respuesta la implemente recientemente ( la habia pensado y estaba esperando "la ocasion "  :
con voz tranquila , calmo y canchero le respondi :

si quiere le explico el truco para que su hijo pueda ganar mucho mas que lo que gana ahora, incluso mas de lo que yo gano, solo tiene que hacer como yo hago, cosa que creo su hijo no hace, ¿?quiere que le explique ???

1 --  primero digale a su hijo que vaya a donde el paciente , no que haga a el paciente ir a su consultorio .

2 -- aca el truco mas importante , cuando vaya a donde el cliente / paciente el cual tiene un problema SOLUCIONESELO EN UNA SOLA VISITA COMO HICE YO.
en vez de fastidiar a los pacientes con infinitas consultas, estudios y luego derivarlo a otro que quizas sepa mas que el . 

vera como se convierte su hijo   en una eminencia y podra cobrar mucho mas que yo .




esto se puede aplicar tambien a las señoras con hijos abogados y otros.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 25, 2010)

... O pueden echarte a patadas si la cantidad de plata es exuberante..
JEjej, Naa Fernandob, es un buen consejo. Muchas gracias.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 25, 2010)

La lista de argumentos puede ser interminable. 

Aporto otros:

3 -- Que su hijo cobre *después de solucionar* el problema, no antes.

4 -- Que si no pudo solucionar el problema no vea un mango, en lugar excusarse diciendo: _La operación fué tecnicamente correcta, pero en medicina 2+2 no son 4._

5 -- Que dé una factura, en lugar de cobrar miles en negro de contado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 25, 2010)

uffff siempre se quejan ya ni bale la pena andar explicando ,4 empleados de un técnico estuvieron una semana para reparar un portero en un edificio y no lo  lograron ,yo trabajo en fabrica y no me gusta salir ala calle a trabajar,este técnico llego a mi recomendado por un cliente ,primero me consulto por teléfono y le dije donde estaba la falla,porque la falla y como encontrar la falla ,todo esto para evitar ir asta el edificio,a los 3 días otra ves estaba consultando y insistió insistió asta que le dije que si iba,pero le iba a cobrar xxxxx pesos ,me dijo que si y yo fui ,le aclare que ese era el precio sin importar las horas de trabajo que me llevara repararlo ,yo lo reparaba y el pagaba ese precio ese era el trato,(aclaro que le pase un precio muy alto,con la intencion de el tipo me dijera que no,asy yo no iva]
llegué ay ,no me llevo mas de 10 minutos encontrar la falla y repararla ,mientras les daba una clase a el y sus 4 empleados sobre porteros ,termino y no quería pagar ,que como iba a cobrar eso por tan poco tiempo y que era un robo,yo le recordé del trato y me dijo que como el y sus empleados no encontraron la falla en una semana,pensó que era uno o dos días mio de trabajo ,al final me pago la mitad y nunca mas me dio el resto,
es algo que siempre tenemos que lidiar,por eso yo no trato con los clientes directamente ,
en casa tengo un taller y reparo tv para otros tecnicos ,siempre las peores fallas ninguna facil y todas con apuro ,no tengo cartel ni anuncio para que no llegen la gente del barrio,pero algunos siempre caen y yo les digo mi precio y no se quejan porque me tienen confianza yo les cobro siempre el precio justo ,y lo ago aci por puro gusto porque me gusta,yo no vivo de las repaciones de tv asi no me importa mucho el dinero que deja,y si es alguien que se que es mañoso ,les digo esto,
mire yo no puedo reparalo porque trabajo para x,x,x,x,x tecnico asi llevecelo a ellos y y si ellos no pueden con su tv ,ellos me lo traen usted le paga a ellos y yo me arreglo con el ,asi evito a los cargosos
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 25, 2010)

gustavo, lo que decis es verdad y demuestra algo que ya sabia :

para un tecnico PEOR que el cliente es OTRO TECNICO .

son de terror: yo tengo un amigo que repara TV y es asi, cuando le mandan de un negocio que recibe equipos para reparar primero se fijan ellos si es una pavada, y solo les mandan los muertos o incluso a veces ellos hacen la cagada y se lo mandan a el  peor . 

y lo de porteros electricos te referis a ELECTRICISTAS , son un mundo aparte, casi no hay TECNICOS o sea personas que realmente se merezcan el titulo de TECNICOS y encima son de terror, no me extraña lo que decis , a mi me pasaron cosas similares y con uno que se supone era "un amigo".

ahhhhhhhhhh.........por que no estudie ginecologia ???????



Eduardo dijo:


> La lista de argumentos puede ser interminable.
> 
> Aporto otros:
> 
> ...


 
esta me gusto, "cortita " y contundente.


----------



## Dario (Mar 25, 2010)

jaja... si me habra sucedido eso... por eso los trabajos a domicilo se los paso a mi hermano jajaja.
saludosss.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 25, 2010)

lo peor es le preguntas que toco y se asen los tontos ,vino así,,,,,,,,,, pero nunca te tiran una fácil ,ay uno que me trae los que ay que reajustar los parámetros con el modo servís o grabar la memoria,no sabe y yo no le enseño jejeje algunos secretos uno siempre se guarda



D@rio dijo:


> jaja... si me había sucedido eso... por eso los trabajos a domicilio se los paso a mi hermano jajaja.
> saludosss.



que buen hermano ee


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 26, 2010)

El chiste es que de los $ 1000 cobrados, la mano de obra es de $1 y por encontrar el problema $999.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 26, 2010)

> llegué ay ,no me llevo mas de 10 minutos encontrar la falla y repararla ,mientras les daba una clase a el y sus 4 empleados sobre porteros ,termino y no quería pagar ,que como iba a cobrar eso por tan poco tiempo y que era un robo,yo le recordé del trato y me dijo que como el y sus empleados no encontraron la falla en una semana,pensó que era uno o dos días mio de trabajo ,al final me pago la mitad y nunca mas me dio el resto,
> es algo que siempre tenemos que lidiar,por eso yo no trato con los clientes directamente




Es el cuento de nunca acabar... las gentes del dinero (los "patroncitos") creen que todos los demás les tienen que trabajar como empleados a sueldo, y pagarles según el tiempo que demoran en hacer algo (algo muy conveniente para ellos).... 


pero hay unas diferencias:

- Los empleados no utilizan sus propias herramientas de trabajo (su capital).

- No recae sobre ellos toda la responsabilidad de concretar un trabajo (ingeniería y mano de obra juntas).

- Generalmente no necesitan usar mucho la cabeza. Sólo tienen que ser buenos para hacer algunas cosas, saber recibir órdenes y hacer lo que se les manda (aunque se den cuenta que se les está mandando a hacer algo que va a quedar mal).

- Un asalariado recibe junto con su sueldo varias garantías. Dudo que si un técnico se electrocuta reparando algo, el cliente "patroncito" vaya a responsabilizarse de alguna forma. 


Así que cuando me aparece un sujeto que quiere tratar de mirarme hacia abajo y despreciarme con ese tipo de argumentos, generalmente le respondo enojado cosas como:

- ¿Y por qué no lo hizo usted, si era tan fácil? (Le hubiera salido más barato... ¬¬).

- No soy tu empleado. Yo acepté responsabilizarme, trabajé por mi cuenta, cobro lo que consideré justo, y tú aceptaste el trato. 

- #"$%%#


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 26, 2010)

Mi metodo es que cobro por visita y solucion tanto de 5 minutos lo mismo que 4 horas. Obviamente que lo que cobro es por 4 horas de trabajo.. Actua positivamente desde lo psicologico..


----------



## Nimer (Mar 26, 2010)

Yo cobro depende el trabajo.. Un técnico no cobra por hora, porque se puede tratar de una gran diversidad de problemas a resolver. No cargamos ladrillos, ni limpiamos ventanas.
*Al final, el precio lo pone el cliente, el equipo, y el problema. No yo.*


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 26, 2010)

En mi caso el precio lo pongo yo. Soy quien hace el trabajo, y se lo que vale. El cliente como la otra parte, lo acepta o no.

Esta claro que llevarlo a horas/hombre corresponde algun parametro profesional donde uno fija esa tabla. Despues si uno por algun motivo personal se extiende mas horas, sabe que ese trabajo vale tantas horas/hombre y cobrara por ello y no por lo que se extendio. Lo mismo si tarda menos. Es la base del sal-ario.

Esa tabla de horas/hombre tiene que ver tambien con la estructura que tiene la empresa en bienes, tecnologica, etc..  En ello hay una escala. Una empresa unipersonal que trabaja en su casa, tiene menos costo fijo que una empresa unipersonal que trabaja alquilando un local a la calle. Por ende, mi valor en caso de ser el primero, sera el del segundo, que seria el valor de mercado. En ese caso,  me quedo con la diferencia de ganancia. Se entiende?

Si la empresa tiene 5 empleados, 5 vehiculos para atender a sus clientes el costo fijo de esa estructura basada en sueldos, vehiculos, etc.. no puede ser el mismo que el caso anterior.. a no ser que si se va de mercado por tener precios muy caros, tenga que sacrificar rentabilidad y buscarle la vuelta de como cerrar los numeros, quizas en otro producto/servicio que no este tan expuesto.

Por ejemplo un supermercado sabe que el precio del azucar o de la harina como producto masivo, uno lo tiene en la cabeza seguro, entonces lo pone al valor de mercado ganando o no ganando nada, por ser un producto caliente y la diferencia de rentabilidad que deja de percibir se la carga a otro producto que tiene mayor margen de rentabilidad.

En una palabra es un tema de comercializacion.. estrategias,  y mercado..


----------



## Nimer (Mar 26, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> *Al final, el precio lo pone el cliente, el equipo, y el problema. No yo.*



Con esto quise decir lo siguiente:

*El precio lo pone el cliente:* Porque si el tipo tiene una computadora que no funciona, y te llama a que la veas porque no te la quiere traer. Ya tenés que cobrar por tu movilidad, y la molestia de tiempo. Soy YO el que se come el tránsito para llegar a donde sea, porque todavía no tengo helicóptero ni llego en paracaídas. Además, si de entrada es un cliente que trata de sacar alguna ventaja, no le das el gusto. Si se tratase de alguien que ya es cliente, y que valora tu trabajo, el precio también es distinto.. Es bastante subjetivo quizás en ese caso.

*El precio lo pone el equipo:* Si tengo que reparar un lavarropas, ensuciarme las manos desconectando mangueras, hacer fuerza de manera incómoda porque así lo indica el espacio físico y no queda otra, o que se trate de una clienta que no quiere tener que lavar el piso después de que trabaje, u otros casos. Entonces la dificultad no es sólo por la falla, sino por las condiciones en las que uno trabaja. Así como también, si se trata de un amplificador de $3000, y tengo que cambiar un potenciómetro qeu en el service oficial le cobran X cantidad de dinero, yo no cobraré X, pero sí 4/6 de X.

*El precio lo pone el problema:* Esto es lógico. Si sabemos de entrada que no enciende, probamos el trafo y vemos que está quemado. Listo, trafo y a funcionar otra vez. Si se trata de una pista cortada, un capacitor en mal estado y que es dificil de identificar, obviamente va a llevar más cantidad de tiempo, y la falla se hace más laboriosa. En ese caso, también el precio varía.

Lógicamente que el precio lo pongo yo.. Pero es gracias a los parámetros del cliente, el equipo, y la falla. No por mí.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 26, 2010)

nimer se entendió ,pero y si esta muy buena la clienta del lavarropas no baria el precio?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 26, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> ...yo no cobraré X, pero sí 4/6 de X.


Yo prefiero cobrar 2/3 



gustavocof115 dijo:


> nimer se entendió ,pero y si esta muy buena la clienta del lavarropas no baria el precio?


Depende de qué tan bueno sea el polvo (para lavar la ropa) que haya.


Saludos
PS: Perdón, no pude contenerlo...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 26, 2010)

la realidad es que gente HDP hay y habra siempre, gente "listilla" o avivados, gente que no valora.
en el fondo son bolu.... por que pierden ellos:
si cuidas a el que te hizo las cosas bien lo tendras el dia de mañana , si lo tratas mal no ira cuando lo necesites en el futuro.


hoy justo estaba charlando con una señora que me es de maxima confianza y hablabamso un poco de esto, yo le decia que lo que debia ver es SI LE SOLUCIONARON BIEN EN PROBLEMA, no tanto querer jugarle con el tiempo .

y le puse un ejemplo que es muy cotidiano y volvemos al medico:
esta señora supongamos que se le salen los hemorroides para afuera constantemente , ha ido a un grupo de 3 medicos famosos y desde hace 6 meses esta con eso y no hay caso, tiempo , tiempo y mas tiempo , estudios , tratameintos y demas cosas para que esos hemorroides queden en su lugar y nada.
una pequeña fortuna lleva gastada ( y el cu... a la miseria ) .

pues bien, solo por que si se le ocurre ir a un medico joven , si bien nuevo en el barrio pero las viejas hablan maravillas de el .......y ya con la primera consulta se sintio mejor, a la semana estaba ya curada y con un tratamiento natural el problema se solucionaria.

pues bien, supongamos que ese joven Dr. le dice que le pasa la factura por el asunto y resulta que esa factura es un 50% mas alta de todo lo que gasto en esos 6 meses con los otros 3 profesionales que hasta le metieron un laser de la NASA en el culo (y asi cobraron) .

¿ cual es la conducta humana ?? me refiero a practicamente todos :
consideramos que lo que cobro el joven Dr. es un abuso ??
o esta bien y pagamos felices???


todo un dilema, el ser humano, incluyendome (trato de evitarlo) tenemos en la mente esa "avivada" , esa forma de hacer la cuenta, queremos siempre conseguir todo onda carrefour (el precio mas bajo (y la merda mas grande) o te devolvemso la diferencia) .
siempre buscamso la oferta, siempre estamos felices si conseguimos eso gratis o "de arriba" ......pero todo tiene un precio.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 26, 2010)

yo resolvi el problema de la siguiente manera...
Deje de reparar cosas...
Decidi dedicarme al diseño electronico...

Pero aun así, a veces no me puedo escapar de las reparaciones, y pues, como tambien soy mecanico automotriz, y tecnico de computadoras, hago lo mismo con clientes de las tres ramas...
Primero hago una revision rapida sin costo.
Si identifico el problema, doy el precio... se prosigue al trato.
Si no identifico el problema, acepto el trabajo con la consigna de primero hablar antes de actuar.
Si el cliente acepta el trabajo y el precio, no entrego el dispositivo, auto o computadora, hasta haber liquidado el trabajo.
Si por alguna causa extraña, no puedo terminar el trabajo, regreso el objeto en cuestion sin recargo alguno.

Otra cosa... desgloso todos los gastos del monto total.
Material usado, respaldado con facturas o notas... y mano de obra, asi saben exactamente con cuanto me encaje con el precio. Prefiero que me digan carero o mandado, que tranza o mañoso.

creo que la honestidad es un excelente argumento, y quien no cumple, es cliente que no recibo por segunda vez, y tengo todo el derecho y honorables razones de negarle mis servicios.

Salu2!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 26, 2010)

buenisimo la próxima ves me llevo el edificio a casa y asta que no paguen no lo entrego,

no siempre se puede hacer ,solo entrego sin pagar  o quedando algún saldo ,si es cliente y de confianza,yo no les niego el servicio,simplemente si la reparación vale 1 peso le cobro 5 ,retiran con 2 o 3 pesos y el resto si quieren que no paguen,el cliente se queda contento pensando que me estafo y yo  quedo feliz con mi doble paga


----------



## Nimer (Mar 26, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> nimer se entendió ,pero y si esta muy buena la clienta del lavarropas no baria el precio?



Esa es la parte subjetiva que aclaré al final.
Igual, POCAS VECES se da que la clienta inspira a bajar el precio. Comúnmente la hija es la que más tira...




Cacho.. 4/6 es más que 2/3... Y 8/12 ni te cuento...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 26, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> yo resolvi el problema de la siguiente manera...
> Deje de reparar cosas...
> Decidi dedicarme al diseño electronico...
> 
> ...



Que buena frase!!!. Aunque a la gente para nada le gusta que le cobren caro... luego, si andas cobrando barato... ahí te traen como tonto . Es muy difícil conseguir el punto medio.
Saludos!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 26, 2010)

haaa!! en esos casos, mi vuelta es para ir por el objeto... me lo llevo, lo reparo, y si no pagan, no lo reinstalo.

Y no hay punto medio en estas cuestiones, simplemente elegir a los clientes, porque al ultimo, te acabas quemando y quedando mal.
Lamentablemente eso a veces deriva en una escaces de trabajo temporal, pero es inevitable.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 26, 2010)

yo reparo celulares a tiendas que los venden, y si hay trabajo, pero el problema es que son muy chillones al pagar, me dicen que les baje el precio, que los espere a que pague el cliente y demas, lo que no se por que no entienden es que de cualquier modo el cliente es el que paga y cuando no quieren pagar simplemente no entrego


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 27, 2010)

haber raza...

veamos las tarifas:

por reparar una tv. a la que se le quemo el salida horizontal,  aqui en sinaloa, mexico, se cobre el equivalente aproximadamente 20 dolares. (con todo y material)

por cambiar el flyback,  pues 20 dolares + material...

pero si solamente fuera el fusible,  (reparacion de 5 minutos)  cuanto se le cobraria al cliente??, les  diran que solamente fue el fusible... o se le dice que fue algo mas para justificar los 20 dolares?????

o cuando la falla es muy tardada. que se tarde como 2 dias, encontrar que fue una 
pista abierta....,  cobrarian mas de 20 dolares???????

pienso que es un dilema.. como establecer las tarifas...

hay que compensar y promediar el costo de las reparaciones por fusible..  a las que se tardan mas dias... o que opinan?????


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 27, 2010)

por el fusible se le dice que se rompio un componente muy importante de la fuente

no hay que mentir (hay que engañar)je je


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 27, 2010)

no estoy puesto en el tema (nunca he reparado comercialmente) pero creo que al cliente el precio le parecerá caro o barato dependiendo de la necesidad que tenga de tener en funcionamiento el equipo.

tal vez le parezca barato 20$ por reparar su ordenador del trabajo con todos sus datos pero le parece caro esos mismos 20$ por reparar un ordenador que tiene por ahi tirado y le da igual que no ande


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 27, 2010)

La verdad... nunca se me habia ocurrido esa respuesta... aunque, como dice elosciloscopio, nunca repare algo comercialmente... pero buena respuesta... la voy a tener en cuenta jeje


Saludos!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 27, 2010)

Del otro lado del mostrador, se valora que uno solucione el problema primero, despues el valor. Coincido con antiworldx. El acuerdo entre dos partes anteriormente no lleva a discusion posteriormente y pagan con gusto..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2010)

Una vez fuí a revisar una máquina de un cliente nuevo, cuando termino le comento al propietario del problema de su máquina y las posibles soluciones.

Entonces me pregunta si le iba a cobrar la visita, con lo que obviamente me decía que no la iba a reparar.

¿Visita? le pregunté  ... usted no me invitó a su casa a tomar café con masas finas y hablar de bueyes perdidos. Por lo que no lo considero como tal, yo la considero como una revisión técnica y si señor, como tal tiene un costo. Cuando usted decida efectuar la reparación, dichos honorarios formarán parte del pago del servicio. Ya que en el caso de una reparación , la revisión forma parte del mismo trabajo.

Que tal . . .


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 27, 2010)

DOSMETROS,
Esta bien opino lo mismo. Despues si es cliente, y uno quiere tener una atencion y no cobrar es cosa del momento.




elosciloscopio dijo:


> no estoy puesto en el tema (nunca he reparado comercialmente) pero creo que al cliente el precio le parecerá caro o barato dependiendo de la necesidad que tenga de tener en funcionamiento el equipo.
> 
> tal vez le parezca barato 20$ por reparar su ordenador del trabajo con todos sus datos pero le parece caro esos mismos 20$ por reparar un ordenador que tiene por ahi tirado y le da igual que no ande




Lo que cuentas es "el valor" como definicion. Ese valor como bien dices, lo pone el otro. Distinto es el precio del producto/servicio.

Hay veces que uno pone el precio y el otro cliente/mercado nos ponen el valor que deberia estar. Es alli donde uno lo ajusta ya que se vende por el valor y no por el precio..


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nimer mates de 1º de ESO (o lo que corresponda alli):

2/3=0.66666666666666666666
4/6=0.66666666666666666666
8/12=0.6666666666666666666

Por tanto:
2/3=4/6=8/12
*Son equivalentes*

Pedona si estás de coña. No me ha dado esa impresion en el mensaje:


			
				Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Cacho.. 4/6 es más que 2/3... Y 8/12 ni te cuento...



Josefe17


----------



## Nimer (Mar 27, 2010)

Gracias Josefe17!
Ya mismo me pongo a practicar cómo expresar una ironía. 

No hay problema. Saludos.


----------



## Miguel Fabian (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola es mi primer intervención en este foro, me había registrado pero tenía problemas con la contraseña pues nunca pude acordarme de la primera, bueno ya está "aleluya", mi respuesta al tema es: se deve hablar y llegar a un común acuerdo antes de accionar sobre cualquier cosa, una vez hecho esto no hay de que asustarse pues el precio por el trabajo o la consulta ya fue pactado, les cuento brevemente que estaba en un foro conocido de "audio pro" y fui prácticamente expulsado luego de persistentes desacreditaciones a mis trabajos y a mis intervenciones que siempre consistieron en subir fotos e info de diseños propios de fuentes switching, circuitos de audio, sistemas acústicos, entre otros, espero no seguir la misma suerte acá, ya estaré subiendo mucha info de lo hecho en mis últimos 30 años. Saludos.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 27, 2010)

bien venido tu, y sobre todo, TODA informacion, que puedas subir... y si es con pcb, mucho mejor....


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 29, 2010)

Miguel Fabian dijo:


> Hola es mi primer intervención en este foro, me había registrado pero tenía problemas con la contraseña pues nunca pude acordarme de la primera, bueno ya está "aleluya", mi respuesta al tema es: se deve hablar y llegar a un común acuerdo antes de accionar sobre cualquier cosa, una vez hecho esto no hay de que asustarse pues el precio por el trabajo o la consulta ya fue pactado, les cuento brevemente que estaba en un foro conocido de "audio pro" y fui prácticamente expulsado luego de persistentes desacreditaciones a mis trabajos y a mis intervenciones que siempre consistieron en subir fotos e info de diseños propios de fuentes switching, circuitos de audio, sistemas acústicos, entre otros, espero no seguir la misma suerte acá, ya estaré subiendo mucha info de lo hecho en mis últimos 30 años. Saludos.



Tu info será muy bien recibida por la comunidad de este foro, a la espera de que aficionados y profesionales realizan y prueben vuestro trabajo.
Que tu estancia sea de tu agrado.

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2010)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> haber raza...
> 
> veamos las tarifas:
> 
> ...


 
hola, me quede con esta "consulta" , luego seguire leyendo .
mira NO ES ASI COMO LO PLANTEAS, la fría experiencia te lo dice.
por que si el problema es el fusible y nada mas y le cobras 2$ al cliente , y resulta que a los 2 dias vuelve con falla (por que un fuse no se quema por nada) .. que haces??
si le decis al cliente que esta vez si se quemo algo serio y sale 20$ y el cliente acepta OK.
pero haygente de miercoles que te dice:
"ud. ya me cobro el otro dia" 
pretenden que por esos 2$ vos te hagas cargo de ahi en mas.

o que si........bueno, no sigo, quien lo vivio lo sabe.

LA CUESTION ES que luego de los primeros años de iniciarse alguien en la vida laboral aprende que la calle esta lleno de vivos, de gente sinverguenza, de señoras que ven el mundo 100% como les conviene a ellas y es IMPOSIBLE discutir, si te dicen que por las noches hablan con Dios y que el resto de el mundo fue creado para servirlas a ellas ASI SERA.

uno lo que hace es APRENDER A DEFENDERSE.

cada quien con su forma, algunos dicen que la falla fue el resorte de el transistor helicoidal que esta bajo el chasis de el integrado principal (en vez de el fusible) para asi poder cobrar decentemente el service realizado el cual NO FUE cambiar el fusible solamente, si no la revision, el saber, el tener el taller y el conocimiento para recibir el problema y solucionarlo.
otros haran un poco de tiempo para cobrar un service a domicilio, por que algunos clientes HDP solo ven que estuviste "10 minutos" , no ven que fuiste hasta su domicilio , no ven que sabias, no ven que fuiste honesto y eficiente.
solo ven que fue algo de 10 minutos.

otros lo que haran sera avisar a el cliente que el service minimo es de 10 $ y que es solo por el trabajo efectuado en ese momento .

en fin.

hay de todo, y cuando hay de todo quiere decir que todo esta mezclado y asi se confunden el bueno de el malo.
el malo gana
el bueno pierde a menos que aprenda a defenderse.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 29, 2010)

Los famosos _fusibles quemados_... 

¿Por qué siempre las señoras que llegan con televisores que no encienden dicen que su marido les dijo que se quemó el fusible?

¿Y esos maridos que tanto saben sobre fallas de televisores no saben cambiar ese fusible?

¿La gente cree que los televisores lo único que traen adentro es un fusible (además del típico cablecito suelto que se les desconecta del tubo de escape...)?




> otros haran un poco de tiempo para cobrar un service a domicilio, por que algunos clientes HDP solo ven que estuviste "10 minutos" , no ven que fuiste hasta su domicilio , no ven que sabias, no ven que fuiste honesto y eficiente.




Yo cobro por un trabajo hecho, cuyo nombre es REPARACIÓN ELECTRÓNICA (en mi caso además les doy una garantía de tres meses, lo cual los deja más satisfechos y tranquilos, además que me permite valorizar más mi trabajo. Y una sola vez me ha tocado ir a una casa para volver a revisar un tv. El problema que le apareció fue diferente al original: se puso en corto uno de los diodos del puente rectificador de la fuente, y originalmente venía con problemas en el flyback. Reemplacé el diodo por un 4007 y lo dejé funcionando sin volver a cobrar, ya que obviamente cobré al principio lo suficiente como para repararlo dos veces si era necesario ).

La gente paga por algo que ellos mismos no pueden hacer. No tienen las herramientas ni los conocimientos. Si pudieran hacerlo ellos mismos, no lo buscarían a uno para andar reemplazando fusibles...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 29, 2010)

En mis epocas de reparacion ante el tema del cablecito suelto, le decia que hubo un temblor por aca? como se solto un cable? y donde ira puesto, no?...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 29, 2010)

Entonces por acá van a aparecer infinidad de equipos con _cablecitos sueltos_ (aunque generalmente vienen con las carcasas trizadas (incluyendo parte del circuito impreso), puertas de microondas quebradas, pantallas de TVs reventadas o con la máscara deformada (apareciendo un lindo y fatal arcoiris permanente en la imagen)...

PD.: La calle se ha vuelto una mina de oro para muchos... se sale a dar una vuelta con una carretilla y se pueden encontrar infinidad de cosas botadas afuera... como un LCD LG de 32" que me encontré casi nuevo.... si no fuera por esa pequeña trizadura que tiene al medio de su pantalla...


----------



## Fabiandp (Mar 30, 2010)

Yo siempre antes de reparar cierto aprato, primero pacto el precio, si no aceptan el presupuesto, dependiendo de como se vea la persona le cobro revisión o no (la zona donde trabajo hay personas verdaderamente humilde). Pero lo que si me irrita demasiado son los clientes que llegan diciendo que es un cablecito suelto u otro detalle "sencillito", pretendiendo que con "decirte" la falla vas a cobrar menos, y a esas personas si les elevo un poco el precio. Y lo que si debemos tener en cuenta, como habían mencionado antes, es la consideración de una eventual garantía.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 30, 2010)

bueno, pues si ven que es algo de 10 minutos, le dices al cliente que tienes que tener el TV en observacion y te la tienes que llevar al taller.
luego cambias un fusible y te bajas al bar a tomar cerveza
al cabo de un par de dias devuelves el equipo y le dices al cliente que tuviste que cambiar "el sistema automatico de protección contra cortocircuitos y sobrecargas" y le cobras 20$ más desplazamiento.

asi ya no créeran que le estas tomando el pelo por trabajar poco


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 30, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> bueno, pues si ven que es algo de 10 minutos, le dices al cliente que tienes que tener el TV en observacion y te la tienes que llevar al taller.
> luego cambias un fusible y te bajas al bar a tomar cerveza
> al cabo de un par de dias devuelves el equipo y le dices al cliente que tuviste que cambiar "el sistema automatico de protección contra cortocircuitos y sobrecargas" y le cobras 20$ más desplazamiento.
> 
> asi ya no créeran que le estas tomando el pelo por trabajar poco



Y te olvidaste de cobrarle la cerveza!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2010)

"Andaba bárbaro y ayer se apagó . . .  ha de ser una pavada"

-- "Mi papá andaba bárbaro y se murió en el cine viendo una película cómica (es cierto) . . . habrá sido una pavada". 

. . .  si lo habré dicho :enfadado:!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 30, 2010)

Ja, yo ante esa digo.. si si ayer estaba bien y hoy lo estamos velando.... similar..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2010)

lo traigo porque anda bien ,lo único que no funciona es el botoncito de encendido ,,,,,,,
si lo abre escuchado,,,,,,
y nunca es el botoncito,siempre es la fuente totalmente quemada .
encima te dicen es para que le cambies solo el botoncito


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 30, 2010)

si te dicen, "lo del botoncito" diles que si quieren solo cambias el botoncito y hay saltan diciendo ¡no! mejor arreglalo.

dosmetros, eso es lo que me causa mas gracia de mi profecion "estaba funcionando perfectamente bien hasta que se descompuso"


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 30, 2010)

"estaba funcionando perfectamente bien hasta que se descompuso" 

es que es verdad, jajajaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 30, 2010)

Murió justo cuando estaba vivo...


----------



## Nimer (Mar 30, 2010)

No, no.. Funciona bárbaro, pero lo que tiene es que está roto.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 30, 2010)

hola cosas asi he leido en mercadolibre.com.
alguno que vende un celular o algo asi y escribe eso:

funciona todo perfecto , solo que el display esta roto .
o solo que se cayo al agua y dejo de funcionar .


hay gente que , cuando dice algo asi es como , que te dicen todo .,
ya ni vale la pena seguirla , mejor les decis :
gracias , pero no , yo no reparo eso, soy ginecologo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 30, 2010)

La típica, 


> No volvió a prender, eso debe ser el fusible.



Me ha pasado taaaaaantas veces.

Buen tema Fernando, nada mejor que una buena charla!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 31, 2010)

me han llegado telefonos escurriendo y tienen la desverguenza de decirme nunca se me ha mojado


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 31, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hola cosas asi he leido en mercadolibre.com.
> alguno que vende un celular o algo asi y escribe eso:
> 
> funciona todo perfecto , solo que el display esta roto .
> ...



jajajaj... me acorde de un amigo que quería vender su notebook por facebook con este atractivo anuncio:

_Vendo notebook marca X, sin disco duro, no funciona. Sólo se aceptan ofertas serias..._

.... cómo nos matamos de la risa , además que entre las fotos del notebook que subió, había una en que se reflejaban sus peludas piernas, y el muy sentadote al frente... el remate concluyó creo que en un trueque por un chicle con poco uso + una máquina de afeitar (consideraron que era un exceso mi ofrecimiento de un kilo de ratones blancos.... )


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 31, 2010)

vaya,  entonces tambien alla por argentina y demas paises sudamericanos son famosos los cablecitos sueltos...

las garantias que suelo dar es lo que le doy dos meses, o tres.. dependiendo de la falla que le he reparado... y le digo que la garantia es en la mano de obra, que no incluye las refacciones...


y nunca le ha pasado, que uno esta batallando con una tele, y el cliente, mañana, tarde, noche.. esta pregunte y pregunte, que si ya quedo raparado su tele... y pues le decimos que en eso estamos... y cuando al fin pregunta de nuevo y le respondemos que yha esta está, éste nos dice..   vengo dentro de tantos dias a recogerla, ya que me pagen la quincena  (salario por  su trabajo),  eso me repatea... tanto  chin... que chin... y para nada...


otra fase...  que lei por al web... 
 "se me cayo la tele pero rapido la levante.. debe se un cablecito suelto... "


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 31, 2010)

ha si me a pasado eso, y al que no te pela si lo has reparado o no te paga de inmediato



y cablesitos sueltos hay tantos por el mundo como manotas

(porcierto, lo del cambio climatico no sera un cablesito suelto nada mas?)


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cojonudo... Todo en esta vida son cables sueltos que te cortan las alas (qué poético me ha quedado, me recuerda a Ramón Gómez de la Serna)

Josefe17


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 31, 2010)

Yo tengo una máxima, producto de un proyecto de fin de ciclo escolar, el cual consistía de un semáforo, pero como no teníamos como sujetar las lamparas al poste...

"El silicon arregla todo, menos la muerte"

Igual no tiene mucho que ver con el tema creo, pero ahí queda para la posteridad.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 31, 2010)

yo tengo la de: todo se puede reparar, hasta la muerte (consiguete otra)


----------



## fernandob (Mar 31, 2010)

y las veces que uno tiene que gastarse medio frasco de raid en el patio (si se aviva antes de abrirlo ) por que el aparato ese estaba vivo .


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 31, 2010)

en una ocacion nos toco una pantalla de retroproyeccion con un nido de ratas (calientitas y viendo telenovelas las condenadas)


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 31, 2010)

nosotros en mexico decimos:   para todo hay maña, menos pa'la muerte.

mi casa estaba libre de cucarachitas.... y en una ocasion me traje un horno de microondas de un cliente, , pero como era de noche, lo deje en la sala de la casa, cual seria mi sorpresa que en la mañana habia como 30  (sin exagerar) cucarachitas, alrededor del horno,  y  ni hablar de las que estaban adentro despues de desarmarlo.. una cosa horrible... ahi si me gaste como medio frasco de insecticida  (pobrecito planeta tierra).  y desgraciadamente, aveces llego a ver una que otra cucarachita..   por eso cuando cuando llego a traer un equipo a la casa, primero alisto el insecticida,  y despues lo abro.  para eliminar posibles plagas....


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 1, 2010)

Me ha pasado en todos los rubros donde he trabajado...
Ayer estaba funcionando perfectamente, y hoy ya no quiso...
En un usuario mortal, puedes entenderlo, pero lo mas curioso... "es que mis propios colegas de profesión electronicos me traen sus autos o los mecanicos me traen sus aparatos, y me salen con esa misma excusa!!!...
Solo me limito a decirles, que porque me explican eso, si saben perfectamente que las cosas estan perfectas hasta que dejan de estarlo. Y todavia mejor sabido, que no tienen la decencia de avisar que se descompondrán...
A caso es una negación de la mente humana mas fuerte que toda razón=?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 1, 2010)

el asunto es deslindar responsabilidades, y como debe aber un menso y no he de ser yo pues digo lo primero que me viene a la mente es que funcionaba pero yo no lo hise, pero lo dicen torpemente


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 1, 2010)

decia un jefe que tuve...
"aqui un menso cometió un error y lo van a regañar, y no voy a ser yo por ser el jefe... jajaja"

Que cinicooooo!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 1, 2010)

me recuerda cuando la jefa nos dice: ¡¡pues por que soy tu madre!!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 1, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Me ha pasado en todos los rubros donde he trabajado...
> Ayer estaba funcionando perfectamente, y hoy ya no quiso...
> En un usuario mortal, puedes entenderlo, pero lo mas curioso... "es que mis propios colegas de profesión electronicos me traen sus autos o los mecanicos me traen sus aparatos, y me salen con esa misma excusa!!!...
> Solo me limito a decirles, que porque me explican eso, si saben perfectamente que las cosas estan perfectas hasta que dejan de estarlo. Y todavia mejor sabido, que no tienen la decencia de avisar que se descompondrán...
> A caso es una negación de la mente humana mas fuerte que toda razón=?


 
si, al parecer.



Helminto G. dijo:


> me recuerda cuando la jefa nos dice: ¡¡pues por que soy tu madre!!


 
yo tuve 2 suertes:
1-- conocer a un profesor que no solo enseñaba, sino que tambien aprendia, daba tareas y miraba a ver como la resolvia c/u y buscaba soluciones originales.
a mi y a un par mas que nos apreciaba por que veia que nos gustaba nos lo conto ,eso y otras cosas.

2-- el saber asimilarlo.


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 1, 2010)

Bueno volviendo al tema de los bichos... 


Un amigo me dio una fuente de PC a la cual le habia llegado una sobretension y me dijo que se la arregle, quemo 2 transistores...cuando la desatornille de la chapa de la fuente... abajo de la placa, todo apretado y con telas de araña habia un grillo todo seco... hasta creo que habia una pata que estaba en la otra punta de la fuente.


Encontrar ratas nunca encontre porque no tengo un comercio donde arreglo de todo todos los dias pero si he encontrado:

Arañas,bichitos bolita(tambien los deben conocer como cochinillas de la humedad),polillas,mariposas(no de las coloridas ),grillos en este caso.



Se ve que a los bichos le gustan las cosas electronicas para vivir .



Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 1, 2010)

el flujo de los electrones produce calor y a quien no le gusta dormir calientito, de ser cucaracha viviria en un ampli a tubos de un aficionado al jazz


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 1, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> el flujo de los electrones produce calor y a quien no le gusta dormir calientito, de ser cucaracha viviria en un ampli a tubos de un aficionado al jazz



Claro, una cucaracha a la que le gusta el Jazz


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Claro, una cucaracha a la que le gusta el Jazz


 ¿Qué le estás queriendo decir a los amantes del jazz?
(Sí, es una pregunta que saca de contexto tus palabras)

Te recuerdo que a Fogonazo le gusta el jazz... Cuidado...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 1, 2010)

Bien saben que soy completamente inofensivo en mis comentarios...
Ahora, si me van a echar grilla, lo único que encontrarán va a ser el cañon de mi escopeta.

EJeje, Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 1, 2010)

(lo que gano por los gustos de bichos y musica)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> me han llegado telefonos escurriendo y tienen la desverguenza de decirme nunca se me ha mojado



o cuando miras  el color de la cinta de la batería que indica que se mojo 
,lo peor que me paso ,un teléfono mojado ,lo desarmo lo toco me mojo la mano ,lo empiezo a secar con aire caliente ,un olor  y era  orín ,casi vomito .
mas tarde el cliente confiesa que su hijo lo había sumergido en una pelela


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 1, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> o cuando miras  el color de la cinta de la batería que indica que se mojo
> ,lo peor que me paso ,un teléfono mojado ,lo desarmo lo toco me mojo la mano ,lo empiezo a secar con aire caliente ,un olor  y era  orín ,casi vomito .
> mas tarde el cliente confiesa que su hijo lo había sumergido en una pelela





Que asco!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 1, 2010)

Que falta de respeto!

A ese cliente le cobro por la mala jugada y ademas le digo que no quiero recibir mas trabajos de el!...

Que es dificil hablar claro???


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 1, 2010)

si son con orina (pasa mas seguido de lo que creen) antes que nada al baño quimico por mas de media hora (y cobro mas! je je)


----------



## fernandob (Abr 1, 2010)

la persona que hizo eso es INUTIL decirle nada.
si fue con eso caminando hasta tu negocio, te lo dejo a ver si pasaba ......
es ..........

inutil.

lo que uno hace es ir aprendiendo, un sexto sentido sacas y ademas vas armando unas respuestas y reglas de juego que minimizan eso.

aprendes a que si viene una persona que pinta mal ves que le respondes, que le decis .
"no reparo equipos en esas condiciones" .
o tenes una caja donde lo dejas 3 dias y cuando viene (le decis que pase en 2 dias que le tenes el presupuesto) y ni lo tocas, cuando viene le decis que no tiene arreglo, que lo miraste y no lo podes reparar,.
en verdad NO , es mejor no recibir, por que luego te dice que le sacaste piezas (la rata muerta  por ejemplo) .

en fin, uno va adquiriendo EXPERIENCIA y hace el camino del cliente que sera un camino recto si es un a persona normal y sino sera una puierta cerrada.

les dire algo que tarde en aprender:
uno en esto no hace fortuna, lo bueno es que no pasas hambre.

asi que ...........no vale la pena ni un lio, ni un rato desagradable, nada.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 1, 2010)

presupuestos altos!!! asi uno no niega la reparacion, lo hace el cliente


----------



## alexus (Abr 3, 2010)

"Yo prefiero cobrar 2/3 "

nunca les paso de terminar un trabajo a domicilio, y que al momento de pagar les digan: 

"te lo puedo pagar de a poco?"

o como recientemente me paso, en una casa que tuve que hacer la instalacion electrica, mientras estaba trabajando en una caja centro (techo), parado en la escalera, y obvamente, trabajando hacia arriba, por sierto, no hay cosa mas incomoda, viene el cilente, dueño de casa, me acaricia la pierna, y me dice:

"aparte, te puedo pagar con una "memita" (sexo oral)??"

la verdad, me dejo sin palabras.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> "aparte, te puedo pagar con una "memita" (sexo oral)??"


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 3, 2010)

que jodido alexus, eso de que me quieran pagar luego me pasa seguido, mas porque se supone que volvere a fuerzas, en esos casos como el equipo es pequeño les digo que cuando paguen lo entrego, lo de la chupada no me a pasado, pero creo que desde ahora pondre letrero de solo efectivo


porcierto, lo que te dejo sin palabras fue el ofrecimiento o el acto? je je (es broma)


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 3, 2010)

Si hubiese sido de ella, sin duda alguna!!!!!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> "incomoda, viene el cilente, dueño de casa, me acaricia la pierna, y me dice:
> 
> "aparte, te puedo pagar con una "memita" (sexo oral)??"
> 
> .


 
2 cosas:

1-- en el fondo no les niego que uno cuando decide "trabajar a domicilio " un poco piensa las posibles aventuras que tendra.
aunque en general luego no se de.
claro que el sueño es una hermosa pechugona y no un señor  

2-- en el caso contado era un flor de caradura, puesto que si EL queria hacer eso DEBERIA EL PAGAR (todo esto suponiendo que el dinero debiese mezclarse con el sexo cosa que no me parece) .
ese tipo ademas de homo era UN RATA por que , ademas de querer darse "su gusto" queria NO pagar el trabajo que solicito, se le realizo y LO DEBIA.

EDIT: tacatocom, por mila hago al electricidad, le pinto la casa y en el tiempo libre hago cursos para asi poder seguir haciendole cosas "por trueque"


----------



## alexus (Abr 3, 2010)

fer, el tipo pago en tiempo y forma, la "mema" era un bonus!! jeje

helminito, quede sin palabras porque nunca me lo hubiese imaginado, osea, que me hiceran ese ofrecimeinto.


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 4, 2010)

Yo les aconsejo tener esto a mano cuando abran un aparato, mi abuelo lo usaba para desinfectar las cuadras del ganado o la nave del pueblo cuando había plaga de ratas. Eso sí, abran las ventanas.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 4, 2010)

Una que otra vez usé la máscara anti-gas por si una rata muerta en el Modular o TV!!!
Por que desde afuera olía que Uffffff

Saludos!!!


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 4, 2010)

Zotac no es la marca de Motherboards?

Que trabaja en conjunto con NVIDIA?


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 4, 2010)

ZOTAL...(me hacen falta 15 caracteres)

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 4, 2010)

Mil disculpas pero no vi bien porque la foto sin ampliar se ve como una C la letra L

Ignoren mi anterior comentario


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 4, 2010)

despues de tiempo detectas el olor de cucaracha nomas de acercarte al aparato, ahora que lo mas loco que he encontrado fue una chinche en un celular (de animales, porque he encontrado varias cosas!!)


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 4, 2010)

¿Qué cosas...?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 4, 2010)

pues poe principio creo que ya e visto todos los videos porno que corren por los celulares como si fueran virus informaticos, en una ocasion una chava que no me dirijio la mirada me llevo un telefono con "cierto fluido corporal", claro que solo me dijo que estaba mojado, pero el video que no borro confirmo mis dudas, y otras sustancias que en ocaciones no he podido distinguir, he visto telefonos con fogonazoz como si les hubiera pasado 240 V por los componentes, tanto que hasta los blindajes estan perforados


----------



## rash (Abr 4, 2010)

el precio del trabajo lo marca la calidad que le apliques, y cuando me refiero a calidad incluyo: profesionalidad, honradez, seriedad, experiencia, medios utilizados....etc..

después que cada uno diga lo que quiera, también hay clientes que saben ver un buen trabajo..


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 4, 2010)

Helminto G. te aconsejo que tengas a mano la lata de Zotal de 240 Kg, y otra de ácido sulfúrico de otros tantos litros para meter los teléfonos de esos cerdos. ¡Qué asco! Llevar un teléfono lleno de... ¡Ejem...! Ya se sabe; a reparar es como para demandarles a Sanidad y clavársela por trabajo de altísimo riesgo por manipular sustancias peligrosas.
Suerte que Sanidad no inspecciona los locales de reparación como bares o carnicerías, sino a alguien se le podría caer el pelo.

Josefe17

P.D. A lo mejor os confunden con un bar por ver teléfonos-freidora


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 4, 2010)

cuando llegan, de inmediato a bañarse en isopropilico por un buen rato, pero lo del telefono de esa chava es de los fluidos con los que te preguntas, ¿por que  no fui telefono?, por ironia la falla que presentaba es que no vibraba, y los telefonos con orina se presentan mas en mujeres... mejor no sigo porque me cae que tengo un arduo estudio de las razones de falla de los telefonos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> , he visto telefonos con fogonazoz como si les hubiera pasado 240 V por los componentes, tanto que hasta los blindajes estan perforados



pues yo tambien e visto eso i se la causa,cuando se mojan mas de uno pone el movil en el microondas y terminan asi ,lo se porque mi hija puso uno en el horno a microondas


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 4, 2010)

ja ja ja tambien me han llegado asi, pero eso ya es un definitivo RIP, no se exactamente por que, supongo que la frecuencia, pero el amplificador de la señal se pone en corto y el telefono palmo


----------



## cox (Abr 15, 2010)

Jajaja excelente post !!! Excelente!!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 15, 2010)

¿Y qué tocó cambiar teléfono o microondas  o los dos?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 15, 2010)

solo el telefono el microondas esta bien


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 15, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> pues yo tambien e visto eso i se la causa,cuando se mojan mas de uno pone el movil en el microondas y terminan asi ,lo se porque mi hija puso uno en el horno a microondas



*EPIC MICROWAVE FAIL
   
*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 15, 2010)

lastima que lo tire sino subia fotos de como quedo el pobre


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> lastima que lo tire sino subia fotos de como quedo el pobre


¿Pero qué problema hay?
Meté otro y sacale fotos... Va a quedar igual 


Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 15, 2010)

si pero explota,,,,,,,,,y se prende fuego,,,,


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2010)

Esos son detalles menores... 

Un abrazo


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 15, 2010)

Claro, mete otro!!!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si hubiese sido de ella, sin duda alguna!!!!!!!!


 
cada vez que voy a ojear esta pagina alarece esta chica y me saluda 
grande tacatomon por ponerla !!!!!!!!!
deberian empezar todas las paginas con una foto que alegre el corazon


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 15, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> cada vez que voy a ojear esta pagina alarece esta chica y me saluda
> grande tacatomon por ponerla !!!!!!!!!
> deberian empezar todas las paginas con una foto que alegre el corazon



De nada, de nada


----------



## Dano (Abr 15, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> *EPIC MICROWAVE FAIL
> 
> *



Conozco gente que seca la ropa en el microondas, y mas de una ves le pasó de que el pantalon tenía botones de metal y se prendió fuego....

Todavia se ve que no saben bien para que sirve el aparato 

Salduos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 15, 2010)

ni las restricciones que tienen


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 15, 2010)

ni intenten hacer un huevo porque también explota y es tan fuerte la explosión que abre la puerta y deja toda la cocina sucia (el huevo con la cascara).
eso es experiencia propia ,pero que se de cocinar yo ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 15, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> *Conozco gente que seca la ropa en el microondas*, y mas de una ves le pasó de que el pantalon tenía botones de metal y se prendió fuego....
> 
> Todavia se ve que no saben bien para que sirve el aparato
> 
> Salduos



*ULTRA MEGA HARAKIRI FATALITY FAIL*


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 15, 2010)

conoci un idiota que lo hiso funcionar abierto


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 15, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> conoci un idiota que lo hiso funcionar abierto








*ULTRA MEGA HARAKIRI FATALITY  FAIL*        *X2*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 15, 2010)

que?le quito las protecciones ,mas que idiota es un loco suicida-- y que le paso al guey?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 15, 2010)

lamentablemente deje de verlo, me dan ganas de contactarlo nomas pa ver que ha sido de su salud


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 15, 2010)

si no lo encontras ya sabes por que es


----------



## Nimer (Abr 16, 2010)

Se habrá convertido en Muffin.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> lamentablemente deje de verlo...


No te preocupes, él dejó de verte antes (apenas encendió el horno) y poco después dejó de escuchar, de hablar, de...


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 16, 2010)

¡Si esto es real es la pera marinera, jaja!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khd6sl0ozGg&feature=related

Josefe17


----------



## zxeth (Abr 16, 2010)

mieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer................ jajajajajajaj, que buena idea que me dieron (A) jajjajajajaja. dentro de poco me voy a poner a secar un poco de dinamita en el microondas porque esta un poquito humedo y no me sirve humedo u.u ajajajajajajjaajja. Yo la que les digo a los que me dicen que cobro mucho es: Quien estudio? vos o yo? entonces creo que la plata me la merezco ya que un curso basico sale entre 1000 y 3000 pesos, y un curso de tecnicos sale unos lamentables 4500$ u,u


----------

